# 2011 Chevy Cruze LS with Automatic Transmission MPG



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

depends on how you're driving it... over 60mph? smashing the gas on starts? stop and go traffic? long idle periods?

sounds like you might be going off the DIC, which can be inaccurate.


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

Knightslugger said:


> depends on how you're driving it... over 60mph? smashing the gas on starts? stop and go traffic? long idle periods?


The car hasn't been on 40 MPH yet, LOL.

We're not driving it too fast. We usually accelerate between 3,000 and 4,000 RPM's. Like I said, we haven't really gone over 40 MPH yet. The mileage just seems so low.

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

I take it there's a lot of stop and go driving? Your MPG calculation is going to including all of the time the engine is idling, because you're still consuming gas even thogh you're not going anywhere.

I've (unfortunately) had to do a lot of city driving recently, but my LS Auto trans is still getting me 27MPG. 2,800 miles on it.


----------



## avenue (Feb 7, 2011)

scaredpoet said:


> I take it there's a lot of stop and go driving? Your MPG calculation is going to including all of the time the engine is idling, because you're still consuming gas even thogh you're not going anywhere.
> 
> I've (unfortunately) had to do a lot of city driving recently, but my LS Auto trans is still getting me 27MPG. 2,800 miles on it.


Yeah, there is a lot of stop and go city driving. Do you think that's why it's low like that? I have a 2009 Ford Focus and am getting over 30 MPH city and highway combined over the past few months. It is mostly city driving, but does including some highway. I'm just hoping the Cruze doesn't use up too much gas. It took a half tank in a week's time and we drove less than 100 miles on it.


----------



## Zenman (Feb 13, 2011)

What city are you driving in Avenue? I'm thinking about getting a Cruze for the good mileage numbers but I live in San Francisco which has a lot of hills and traffic lights. Your numbers aren't sounding very good so far.


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

The only way I get under 20mpg is if I reset my avg MPG readout and drive in Queens NY where I work. Its all stop and go, a traffic light on every other block. I been averaging 25MPG which is about 40% city and 60% my highway commute.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i drove 55 on the freeway and got 43.9 then i got on to a street and tryed my hardest not to go iover 3g in rpm and i got it down to 34 take your time and it will payback,andon the other hand if you drive like a madman i got around 20 beating the **** out of it dragin my car see what the top speed was dumb stuff


----------

